# looks like its starting



## yancy (Aug 29, 2005)

well the weather people are calling for 2-4 inches today an tonight so fingers crossed we get it. its just kinda started at 12:05. purplebou payup


----------



## jackrusselfire (Jan 5, 2005)

What do you have Rain or Snow? Nothing yet in Maple Park.


----------



## JTW (Sep 12, 2005)

It's fifty some odd degrees here.


----------



## yancy (Aug 29, 2005)

i got about 3 inches of snow some sleet and rain the roads were horrible last night but at lest i got to plow today and thats all that matters.


----------

